# What did I see at FBG?



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

I am having a quiet, relaxing day at Fredericksburg after the excitement of the Gathering. I decided to go sit at FBG to see if any trains would go by before I wandered down to look at the river. Around 10:00 a.m., a CSX train went by going north. It was short (about 5 or 6 cars), and all the cars were a beautiful cobalt blue.

I can't provide any more details on the train because I was clutching my purse with one hand and the bench with the other as it went by. First lesson learned about watching trains at FBG: Don't sit on the platform when the freights go by--it was almost close enough to touch! Thank goodness it was short. When I heard the next one coming, I went over to the ramp to the street and watched from a comfortable distance.

Anyway, it's not much information, but any ideas on what I saw would be appreciated.

I am going to have lunch later at a place that looks over the river and has a view of the railroad bridge coming into FBG. I will check the Amtrak schedule and have lunch when there's a chance I might see something (if anything is on time).


----------



## OBS (Oct 12, 2015)

It sounds like their (CSX) business cars heading somewhere...


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 12, 2015)

Right, that was probably a CSX business/executive train.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks to both of you--I love knowing someone here will have the answer to what any train is.


----------



## Agent (Oct 12, 2015)

Found this video of a CSX office car special in Newark, Delaware at 2:35 p.m. today. Does it look like the same train?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, thank you, Agent. That looks like it. Longer than I remember, but I was concentrating on not getting taken along with it since it was so close, so I probably thought I saw fewer cars than I actually did.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 12, 2015)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Yes, thank you, Agent. That looks like it. Longer than I remember, but I was concentrating on not getting taken along with it since it was so close, so I probably thought I saw fewer cars than I actually did.


Maybe you had your eyes closed. h34r:


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 13, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thank you, Agent. That looks like it. Longer than I remember, but I was concentrating on not getting taken along with it since it was so close, so I probably thought I saw fewer cars than I actually did.
> ...


:giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 14, 2015)

Agent said:


> Found this video of a CSX office car special in Newark, Delaware at 2:35 p.m. today. Does it look like the same train?


I'll probably be crossing those tracks tomorrow night so I'll try to remember to check it out.


----------

